# Did I do something wrong?



## suziquzie (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm trying to click on a thread from my e-mail. All of them are working fine, except for one, callled Solid Copper Kettle. It says I am not allowed to look at it or trying to do something only Admin can do. 
Honest I'm not! Did I get myself in trouble and not know it? Sorry if I did but I'm pretty sure I didn't get lippy!
 The whole thread is just vanished!


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2008)

Nope you did not do anything wrong. That thread was removed from the board so the link you have won't work.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2008)

You have  done nothing wrong, suzi.  The thread is in an area that is inaccessible to you.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 26, 2008)

May I ask why? 
Not that I really care about the pot, just nosy.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2008)

For administrative reasons.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't worry Suzi, even if you did something wrong you could just absolve yourself by baking each of the admins and mods a delicious mouth watering desert


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2008)

Everyone pay attention to what Maverick said


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2008)

GB said:


> Everyone pay attention to what Maverick said



Yep, GB.  Maverick  is definitely onto something.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 26, 2008)

Should we PM addresses? I'll pick up the shipping and handling.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2008)

Karma for Mavrick if it's anything with chocolate Way to get points there fella

kadesma


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm off to work now, are bagels alright? I could do chocolate. I like chocolate.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 27, 2008)

Onion bagels with cream cheese and lox for me, please, thank you.

Yep - Maverick gets some karma for the thought! Aw, heck, suziquzie does, too! Now, the first one to show up with a chocolate meringue pie ... triple karma!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2008)

Chocolate ALWAYS works


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'm off to work now, are bagels alright? I could do chocolate. I like chocolate.


perfect Suzie, you are set I can hardly wait...

kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

Woo hoo I got Karma!! Thanks Michael!
I don't have anything on my nose now do I??


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ya know Michael, I only learned to bake bagels and make the dough, I don't think I've checked out the sandwich station closely enough to see if we have Lox.... I should I've always wanted to try it.
I'll go on a recon mission next time I work!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 28, 2008)

suziquzie said:
			
		

> Ya know Michael, I only learned to bake bagels and make the dough, I don't think I've checked out the sandwich station closely enough to see if we have Lox.... I should I've always wanted to try it.
> I'll go on a recon mission next time I work!


 
Although not technically the same - think Smoked Salmon. You can mix it into the cream cheese to make a spread, or lay thin slices over the cream cheese. It's all good! 

The problem we had with the copper kettle thread has been resolved and it has been returned to the cookware forum - you can now access it at How do I clean a solid copper kettle?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 30, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Although not technically the same - think Smoked Salmon. You can mix it into the cream cheese to make a spread, or lay thin slices over the cream cheese. It's all good!


 
Michael, when I worked at this wonderful catering company a couple of years ago we did mostly corporated catering for lunches.  We had a wide variety of  specialty sandwiches and one of the favourites was lox (the real stuff) and cream cheese on a mini bagel.  The cream cheese was whipped with just a hint of lemon juice and rind and covered with very thin slices of lox.  Capers were set in the centre of the bagel.  You got two in an order with home made chips (not fries).


----------

